# Which thyroid med stops hair loss?



## hena (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm new to the forum. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 7 years ago. Although my lab results are in range most of the time, my hair loss has accelerated at an alarming rate through the last 7 years. I've never tried anything other than Synthroid and Cytomel. I've listened to drs give me all sorts of bs why I'm losing my hair ("you're getting old" has replaced "you're stressed out") Unfortunately, my 12 year old son has also been diagnosed with Hashimoto's 2 years ago and his hair is falling out even more than mine, regardless of his test results. Is he getting old too?? I'm convinced Synthroid is the culprit. I live in the Los Angeles area. Any recommendation of a doctor or how Armour, Naturethroid or any other drug to help with hair loss will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid hormone testing that shows consistent in 1/2 - 3/4 range for both FT-3 and FT-4 would be the goal.

Thyroid levels moving tend to cause additional hair-loss for many.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How long are you generally on the same doses for those meds you are on? Dosage changes tend to cause hair loss, but with a stable dose over a long period of time, the hair loss should stop and things should start growing again.


----------



## hena (Feb 9, 2014)

I stay on the same dose for long periods of time. My son's hair loss is even more alarming and his levels have been stable for 6 months now. The dr wants to see him in another 6 months.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. Do you have any recent lab results you can share with us?


----------

